# Most Hated Sci-Fi Villain



## H.Bergeron (Sep 7, 2001)

For me, it's definitely

Glampers and the whole United States HG

How about you?


----------



## Morrigan (Sep 8, 2001)

That damn Colonel Simmons, Stargate.

Oh, and the Langoliers.  They really sucked.


----------



## Neo (Sep 8, 2001)

oooooo got to be the 'Master' from Dr Who...

Always scared me as a kid


----------



## jsc (Sep 11, 2001)

Sauron (LOTR)
and I am with you on your choice of the "master" Neo!


----------



## Dave (Sep 11, 2001)

In a recent British national poll (IIRC it was on a radio station, but I forget) one of the top scariest people was 'the childcatcher' from "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang". It wasn't restricted to Sci-fi villains though, so the others included gangsters etc.

But I have an image now of a whole generation of children kept awake at night afraid of the childcatcher.

Are the 'Langoliers', Stephen King? I think that Annie Wilkes from "Misery" also featured in that same poll. 

I don't know what my own choice would be. The Master never scared me that much, the Daleks did. I'll have to think some more about it.


----------



## Morrigan (Sep 11, 2001)

Langoliers are indeed Stephen King.  If you want scariest villian.... boy, I'm too young to know the Master, but I do know one thing that scared me....

RAWHEAD REX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I wasn't *allowed* to watch that movie until I was in my teens, which is odd, considering I was watching some pretty bad stuff at a young age.  He was horrible, ugly, face eating evilness!  Scared me stright back to decent horror films...

I'd say IT, as well, but I never saw that whole movie.  then again, he just scares me because he was a clown, and clowns are inherently evil :disgust:


----------



## tokyogirl (Sep 11, 2001)

the scariest sci fi movie villian that i ever watched as a child  was IT!  That movie scared the crap out of me as child and IT still scares me when i watch it now.:errrr: :clown: :crying:


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 7, 2016)

Darth Vader is pretty high up on the scary list .


----------



## Droflet (Jun 7, 2016)

Good onya Bay, for resurrecting these post. Doctor Smith was a nasty piece of work.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jun 7, 2016)

are we talking scifi or fantasy too?

if fantasy we have the 2 psychopaths from GoT (Ramsey Bolton and Joffery Baratheon, first of his name) competing for a headline billing surely?


----------



## Frost Giant (Jun 8, 2016)

+1 on Pennywise the It clown, I've always despised clowns.
Emperor Cartagia from Babylon 5 was a real prick.
Then, of course, there's President Nixon from Futurama.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 9, 2016)

Prince Zordar   of the Comet Empire  in Star Blazers. He is a real peace of work.


----------



## Dave (Jun 9, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Good onya Bay, for resurrecting these post. Doctor Smith was a nasty piece of work.


This is one thread worth resurrecting, but after 15 years I still can't give you an answer. Too many to choose from.

I think the idea was always to include fantasy too, and the actor who plays Ramsey Bolton gets hate mail.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jun 9, 2016)

and since I mentioned GoT another 2 wretched characters... Walder Frey and Viserys


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 15, 2016)

The Borg


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jun 15, 2016)

Freddie K?


----------



## Droflet (Jun 15, 2016)

Freddy? nah, he's the coolest villain out there.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 15, 2016)

The Necrons  are one of the imperium's  greatest enemies  since some imperium colonies can be situated  on Tomb worlds containing dormant Necrons they are an ongoing menace .  They have absolutely no regard for other life forms but their own and  when they go on the move, they destroy everything in their path . They are hated by everyone in the 40 k universe . The Necrons  existed for millions of years and  possess the most advanced  technology Warhammer universe .


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 15, 2016)

WaylanderToo said:


> and since I mentioned GoT another 2 wretched characters... Walder Frey and Viserys



Absolutely agree with this .


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 19, 2016)

The Cybermen


----------



## Silver Bee (Jun 19, 2016)

Hmm, interesting question, Although, is it about villains we love to hate? Or about villains we hate because they are awful, poorly written, truly disgusting or simply boring? 
I can't bear bad villains or antagonists!


----------



## Vaz (Jun 19, 2016)

The Thing. Out of, well, The Thing.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 19, 2016)

Ash the science officer in the 1979 film *Alien. *knew the danger in the derelict and didn't warn the crew . Knew what was happening to Kane after the face hugger came off and let him die an agonizing death. His inaction contributed to the eventual deaths of all but one of the crew. He didn't really care about the welfare of the crew , he was more interested in the creature and preserving it for the company.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 19, 2016)

Great shout, Baylor.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 19, 2016)

Vaz said:


> Great shout, Baylor.



Ash is definitely a terrific villain.


----------

